# new siggy



## fly boy (Aug 5, 2008)

ok puting you guys to work again i've looked up info on the p-47 and so if you can make some siggys up and put it on when i make up my mind


----------



## Marcel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, maybe you could provide us with a few pictures you would like to use? In that way, you contributed to the siggy and would be much more fun for you. We can then try some photoshopping on it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2008)

Also, what about some ideas of how you want it to look


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## fly boy (Aug 6, 2008)

lucky nice shots but i can't find any good ones sorry


----------



## Freebird (Aug 6, 2008)

Good shots Lucky! BTW your new avatar is funky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

fly boy said:


> lucky nice shots but i can't find any good ones sorry


That's ok, no worries and no need to apologise, we just keep looking.... 



freebird said:


> Good shots Lucky! BTW your new avatar is funky!


Thanks, FB! Yup, that's me the party animal...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

How about this one then?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

A few more....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

Maybe one of these ......


----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Wurger, I like the first one.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2008)

Two quick simple ones.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2008)

Gnomey, you beat me too it on the first one! - caught my eye as well. Will try some tommorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah its a nice picture although I wasn't sure what I could do with it so in the end it is unedited except for cropping and resizing. Feel free to still do something with it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2008)

well heres my short, quick contribution.....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

Gnomey and Njaco, nice job guys.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2008)

Mine didn't turn out like I wanted. The border was supposed to be transparent to give a jagged edge. Instead I get white puffs. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## fly boy (Aug 8, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe one of these ......



wurger liveing up to name yet again i see


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

Hum...?????


----------



## fly boy (Aug 8, 2008)

siggy master you live up to that


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

THX.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Mine didn't turn out like I wanted. The border was supposed to be transparent to give a jagged edge. Instead I get white puffs. Back to the drawing board.



I rather like it, like a snow border  Fonts should be a little smoother I think.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

I want a siggy lol can you make me one..if i gave you a picture to use


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

Sure post an image and you'll get some responses (I'll do something, so will Wurger and probably Marcel too).


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are a pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

They'll need to be bigger than ideally. Those are a bit small to work with.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

How do I make them bigger? I really don't know how


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

is this bigger and better


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

Just find bigger ones on Google. Those are too small to be made bigger as they would lose all clarity and become very blurred.

Don't see anything in that last post.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

...oops lol


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

OK, see something now will see what I can do.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont know if its bigger


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats better, I'll see what I can do and I'll try and have something for you tomorrow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you!!! if I do not reply its because I am on vacation sorry


----------



## Njaco (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, here is a quick one.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2008)

woah thanks!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2008)

How do I make that my signature


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2008)

WTF..!!?? Is B-17 CARRYING the other one on his back!?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 19, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> How do I make that my signature



http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html
But maybe better wait on Gnomey, he promised to make one as well, so you can compare.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, made one as well, not satisfied with the text yet, as usual


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2008)

the more narrow the better gentlemen so they/it does not take over your posting(s)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice idea Marcel, I have copied it in this one I have done.

Will edit this post with others if/as I do them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS as of now I am heading out to dinner I will Be back later Thank you guys very much


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2008)

ugh why does it have the Url i did everything right and It shows the url...I have no clue what to do


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2008)

Put the url between tags like so:


```
[ATTACH=full]394935[/ATTACH]
```

Copy that and it will work.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 20, 2008)

resized them:


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

wow those look great marcel!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, very nice mate!...Good job Marcel.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Marcel I do not know which ones to use between everyone who helped Its hard


----------



## Marcel (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, you already have a good one, Gnomey did a good job. You can use the others whenever you like. I thought my picture looked better in the larger version. Smaller, it looks darker somehow. But the larger one is too big, Erich was right.


----------



## fly boy (Aug 23, 2008)

like the ones for b-17 and i need to look over the ones for me


----------



## fly boy (Aug 23, 2008)

wurger ill go with the one on page 1


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep the siggy looks very nice Marcel.Again well done Dear Mate.




fly boy said:


> wurger ill go with the one on page 1




?????


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2008)

I think he needs help to change the siggy. I think he had problems last time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2008)

I think he wants one of the ones from page 1. Not sure which one, if he posts up a picture of what he wants as the main part of the siggy and what else he wants on it someone will try something.


----------



## fly boy (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah still can't get that to work


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> I think he wants one of the ones from page 1. Not sure which one, if he posts up a picture of what he wants as the main part of the siggy and what else he wants on it someone will try something.




And that's way I put these question marks.Also I'm not surre which one has to be set as the siggy.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Yep the siggy looks very nice Marcel.Again well done Dear Mate.


Thanks Wojtek, I try. But can't match your level, though.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2008)

With enough practice you'll get there eventually


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> With enough practice you'll get there eventually



And a bigger salary, just found out that Photoshop is about 10 times more expensive than Paintshop Pro. With Paintshop I have 80% of the Photoshop features for 10% of the price, but it'll never by a winner though.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2008)

There is when you can get it for free


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

I know, used to do that much, but I now prefer legal ones as some people at some point have worked very hard on that program for a long time.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

why dont you use GNU software ? like the GIMP, wich is a GNU very similar to photoshop or paintshop, but its free to download, open source and safe. based on the GTK visual programming and also theres a compatible with linux.

the effects you can make on gimp are really awesome.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

I use Photo Plus 6 for my messing around. Once you work out some functions its quite handy. However photoshop and paintshot pro are of course much better.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I know, used to do that much, but I now prefer legal ones as some people at some point have worked very hard on that program for a long time.



Of course.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

for edit my primitive siggys, i use fireworks mx anyway. its enough for me, since im havent talent.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Jug thats what I use, GIMP, cheap as I am. 

and Wurger, I finally found a way to get some great fonts! I can create them in Paint and save as a .jpg and then modify in GIMP. I'm getting there!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

A place for getting fonts...

dafont.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> and Wurger, I finally found a way to get some great fonts! I can create them in Paint and save as a .jpg and then modify in GIMP. I'm getting there!!



Excellent Chris !!!    Could you show some examples?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Sure!

First I open Paint program that comes with every Bill Gates computer. Create a font and save as a .jpg. The block or CK fonts are good because they have two elements to the font.

Then open GIMP and open the font.jpg and add color or a pattern. I used a pattern on the second example to fill the font.

Then using the brush or paint bucket tool I changed the color of the outline. The third pic is the final I used for the Get Lucky thread I started.

It took alittle thinking outside the box. 

You can also make one font a light grey or dark color. Paste into layer. Then make an exact same font with a different color and off-set over the first layered font to create a shadow effect.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

njaco is a smart guy, he uses a GNU software, best things of life are free ! he took off my human dignity, but i cant deny he is THE real artist.

you right njaco gnu is tha best !


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. It took awhile to think it through and get used to the program. But what am I gonna do? take it back and complain!!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd ask for a full refund Chris


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Here you are the winter ones....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, 2d from the bottom is my pic!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Here you are the winter ones....



I like the bottom spitfire


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2008)

2nd from bottom I like best....superb work Wojtek, as always!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2008)

fly boy said:


> I like the bottom spitfire



Do you mean the last one? So it is yours.Will you set it yourself or you want me to do it? 

BTW THX JAN...


----------



## fly boy (Dec 15, 2008)

I still can't get it to Fing work


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2008)

Done. Did you want this oneas the siggy?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome work Wojtek!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 16, 2008)

thank you and I think I have my saying thing
: which one of you A holes stole my f'ing cheese


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

fly boy said:


> thank you and I think I have my saying thing
> : *which one of you A holes stole my f'ing cheese*



fly boy: I think that part of your siggy would be most in-appropriate.
How about coming up with something else.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2008)

How about this one:

"A jelly doughnut!!??!!"


----------



## fly boy (Dec 17, 2008)

ha that would work who stole my jelly doughnut!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

I was thinking more like "Full Metal Jacket" but you may not have seen it.


----------



## fly boy (Dec 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I was thinking more like "Full Metal Jacket" but you may not have seen it.



uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

Full Metal Jacket (1987)


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

oh


----------

